# HO Clubs



## doublelman (11 mo ago)

Are there any HO Clubs near Fredericksburg, VA?

My friend has an estate collction to sell.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You'll find them at trains shows.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Why post in G scale forum?


----------

